# Blinksonic COLLIDZ° for Reaktor 6



## rhizomusicosmos (Mar 16, 2022)

A new sequencer/synth kaiju from Blinksonic:

COLLIDZ° is a generative, autonomous, and multipurpose virtual synthesizer based on 4 synth engines, the whole sequenced by a polyrhythmic program of 12 scaled or microtonal notes.






Choose from classical scales and modes or set your custom tunings. COLLIDZ° allows exploring unknown temperament settings and microtonal scales.

3 different tuning modules are proposed :
– FORCE – Scales, modes & chords midi filter.
– CUSTOM – Custom tuning module.
– ANCHOR – Scale calculator.

The instruments feature a treatment flow of 4 effects: 
– LARSEN – Resonate/shifter module.
– FROST – Micro Delay/Freeze.
– FEATHER – Digital Reverb.
– JUICE – SSB Radio and Tape Machine emulator.

Revisit classical tone generators with the 4 embed synth engines : 
– STROKES – Percussive synth based on FM operators.
– FRICTION – Modal synthesis strings emulator.
– GROUND – Two oscillators based subtractive synth.
– SHOCK – Virtual analog drum and percussion engine.

Full of additional features: Global Midi Transposer, LFOs, custom BPM commands, OTT compressor, random phrase generator, external input and looper, audio to gate converter.

COLLIDZ° also comes with 100 snapshots in order to get your hands on the instruments.









COLLIDZ° - BLINKSONIC°


[vc_single_image image="3675" img_size="repeat" css=".vc_custom_1500407359288{border-top-width: px !important;border-right-width: px !important;border-bottom-width: px !important;border-left-width: px !important;padding-top: 10px !important;padding-right: 10px !important;padding-bottom: 10px...




www.blinksonic.com


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Mar 16, 2022)




----------

